

Show HN: Just Sayin' ! - wittysense
https://twitter.com/filesofnerds/status/342836948693553152/photo/1

======
3825
Some context please? This is big news and it is not inappropriate to have
multiple perspectives on the same story.

~~~
wittysense
I shewd EFF's link to an English major. He responded, "Come now, they've been
spying on us for years."

The big news is that in rationalizing it we will develop a schism across the
class line. Many of us are so poor, unlike the ranks of the increasing elite,
that we'd gladly sell our privacy for coin to eat.

Build the money machine faster. How else are we to build gittip for the
homeless without anonymous coin ?

